# Belarusian: I have heard a lot about you



## Setwale_Charm

Can somebody help me translate this into Belarussian?
I also need to say: How is life in Belarus these days with Bat`ka Lukashenko?


----------



## Anatoli

Setwale_Charm said:


> Can somebody help me translate this into Belarussian?
> I also need to say: How is life in Belarus these days with Bat'ka Lukashenko?



I will try another one of yours - Belarusian is much harder to translate into (since I was much less exposed to it) but I don't know if we have native speakers with a good command of Belarusian here:

Я мн*о*га чуў пра цяб*е*.
Як жыцьц*ё* цяп*е*р з б*а*цькай Лукаш*э*нкам?

Although confusing, I think the correct modern spelling is "Belaru*s*ian". 

BTW, I noticed, Belarusian is often written incorrectly on the web, there is not much literacy on the web in this language.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thank you but what about a "Vy" form? I am metting a person for the first time so I think, it`s too early with Я многа чуў пра цебя
Besides, I need a feminine past form.


----------



## Anatoli

Setwale_Charm said:


> Thank you but what about a "Vy" form? I am metting a person for the first time so I think, it`s too early with Я многа чуў пра цебя
> Besides, I need a feminine past form.


That's easy:
Я многа чула пра вас.


----------



## cyanista

You've forgotten about me, Anatoli!  I have quite a decent command of Belarusian, although I don't get to speak it a lot. But your sentences were almost all correct except:

Я мн*о*га чуў пра цяб*е*. 


> Although confusing, I think the correct modern spelling is "Belaru*s*ian".
> 
> BTW, I noticed, Belarusian is often written incorrectly on the web, there is not much literacy on the web in this language.


There are several variants of spelling and I think it will take some time for one version to prevail completely. This chaos started when the country became independent and its name was changed from Byelorussia to Belarus.  "Byelorussian", quite undersandably, is strongly assosiated with the Soviet times, so I wouldn't use this one. Belorussian and Belarussian are still used frequently, but Belarusian [bela'rusj@n, bela'rushn] and Belarusan gather momentum.  The advantage of the two latter forms is that they comply with the country's name and, apart from that, they don't evoke immediate assosiations with Russian.


----------



## Anatoli

Yes, indeed, sorry Cyanista and thanks for the correction.


----------



## cyanista

Something just occured to me: although we do have мн*о*га, I would normally prefer шмат.

 Я *шмат* ч*у*ла пра вас.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

cyanista said:


> You've forgotten about me, Anatoli!  I have quite a decent command of Belarusian, although I don't get to speak it a lot.


 
  Undeservedly forgotten! 
 Thank you both.


----------

